# BG Induction Service



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

hey guys,
has anybody done an induction service on there 240 cause a guy at nissan gave me a kit for free i know he said the fuel cleaner goes in a tank full of gas and the spray goes in around the throttle body but i forgot where the 44k goes he said its a hose that goes to the manifold but dont know which one i saw one that comes from the brake booster, but any way any help with doin the induction kit would be helpful..... thanx


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

SIL-S15 said:


> hey guys,
> has anybody done an induction service on there 240 cause a guy at nissan gave me a kit for free i know he said the fuel cleaner goes in a tank full of gas and the spray goes in around the throttle body but i forgot where the 44k goes he said its a hose that goes to the manifold but dont know which one i saw one that comes from the brake booster, but any way any help with doin the induction kit would be helpful..... thanx


i did the first 2 and let me tell you its a difference in response and everything but anyway im trying to figure out what hose to use to ingest the fuel injection system cleaner i tried the IACV but not enough slack in the hose to fit in the container anybody have any other suggestions???thanx


----------

